# some ***** from this morning



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

trapped a few *****


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, that is my favorite kind!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Get rid of those nest robbers.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I hope your using them to train your dog!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

one of the first ones i trapped was in bad shape so that one will be used to help train her
caught 6 in the past week


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

The one on the far left in the pic looks a little scrawny :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> The one on the far left in the pic looks a little scrawny :mrgreen:


I don't think he has earned his stripes just yet.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Is that a rat on the left??? :O•-:


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

muskrst yup


----------

